# Backyard bees



## kstaven (Sep 17, 2011)

How many bee keepers do we have out there?

Langstroth or top bar?


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2011)

I've thought about adding them but DH gives me THE LOOK when I bring it up


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 17, 2011)

I want some. We are thinking of joining the area bee keeping club. I want to learn more before we venture in, but I love honey bees!! I am super sad that the bee population seems to dwindle more & more each year....


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 17, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I want some. We are thinking of joining the area bee keeping club. I want to learn more before we venture in, but I love honey bees!! I am super sad that the bee population seems to dwindle more & more each year....


X2   New Jersey is becoming a very bad State for Bees.  Lots of good people trying to keep them but having a hard time.  That's why I love my Sunflowers we received from the Indians.  Great people we get our tobacco from always sends us something to plant.  This year it was Sunflowers.  They turned out in abundance.  And with it the Big Honey bees and Hummingbirds.  

I give people credit who keep these bees.  Makes me thing of Iggie in "Fried Green Tomatoes".   Sorry old movie buff.


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 12, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> How many bee keepers do we have out there?
> 
> Langstroth or top bar?


langstroth but might try a top bar this year just for fun.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 12, 2011)

This is my first year keeping bees. I have two langstroth hives. Hive 1# was going super strong and then swarmed on me, is still OK but I wish I'd caught it in time. Hive 2# requeened themselves, _twice_. Been feeding them since they have like, no honey stores. Hoping for the best that both make it through the winter. They're both on syrup until it is too cold, then they're getting a candy frame made. Bonus of candy frame: it absorbs humidity in the hive and prevents it from dripping onto the bees, and also provides food to the overwinter cluster.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 12, 2011)

My next door neighbor has a top bar hive and since I plant all the flowers and have all the fruit trees on my side of the fence, I pretty much feed 1/2 of his bees.  They live in my yard and sleep in his.    So I get all the honey I can handle.  It would be neat to have a thread to read more about them.  I have thought of getting my own hive here since I am already use to the bees.


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 12, 2011)

currently a bee-less beekeeper.  just moved from CA and sold my hives there as I didn't think my feral and semi-feral bees would appreciate the MO climate.  the Italians might have moved fine, but didn't seem like something practical to do.  I'll be getting new local bees in the spring.  in the mean time, I'll just hang out at the beekeeper's meetings.

we had about a dozen thriving hives at one point, 2 hives of italians and the rest local ferals from cutouts, swarms and a trap-out.  
miss them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 12, 2011)

We'd really like to get some but don't have a place to put them. Our whole yard is busy  L.   I may end up keeping a hive out at dad's though.


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 14, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I give people credit who keep these bees.  Makes me thing of Iggie in "Fried Green Tomatoes".   Sorry old movie buff.


Towanda!

I'm starting a hive of Hygenic Italians in the spring then requeening next year with a bee from one of our Beekeeper's in the area. He works with bees from the USDA on varroa "sensitive" bees that work to rid the colony of the pests more readily than other breeds. The hive I'm using is an 8-frame "garden hive" from Brushy Mountain, it's basically all 8-frame medium supers so there's no guesswork. I'm going to use an IPM screened bottom board and a small hive beetle trap to try and avoid chemicals that aren't organic while still fighting pests.

CYG


----------



## jhamblin (Oct 24, 2011)

I have three Langstroth hives


----------



## GSCforester (Jan 15, 2012)

I have three hives all Langstroth.  Planning on splitting them all this spring to get six, and hoping to get a call or two for swarms or removals, would like to have at least ten.


----------



## beerman (Jan 29, 2012)

I have 3 Langstroth and just ordered 2 more packages. I am also going to try some splits and swarm trapping this spring.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Boy I'd LOVE a section for Bees on this form!!!!!!!


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 29, 2012)

is there a bee keeping book for dummies? like reeeeal dummies, lol. i know nothing at all about it, dont know anyone who does it, but i'd love to do some reading on it and see if its something i'd like to get into. it sure seems cool but it also seems like there is ALOT to it. i might be wrong? but thats how little i know..


----------



## carolinagirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Hubby and I are taking a beekeeping course right now.  We have our first two packages of bees on order and will get two hives set up for them shortly.  This will be fun!  We use SO much honey every year it just makes sense to make our own.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 30, 2012)

Top bar for us. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1302336367603.2040116.1506278501&type=3&l=1096207af8


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 30, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> is there a bee keeping book for dummies? like reeeeal dummies, lol. i know nothing at all about it, dont know anyone who does it, but i'd love to do some reading on it and see if its something i'd like to get into. it sure seems cool but it also seems like there is ALOT to it. i might be wrong? but thats how little i know..


yes, there is a beekeeping for dummies book, it's not bad.  I also really like "first lessons in beekeeping".

best way to learn is to get connected with the local bee club - they often have seminars and classes, mentors, forums with places to ask questions and get equipment, things to buy and sell, and folks who can help you get local bees, or get in on group buys.

now's the time to do that, our ozark beekeeper's association is putting together group buys on bees right now, it's that time of year.

I taught one of the sections on our beginning beekeeping class on Saturday, so it's a good time to be starting!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 30, 2012)

Will watch this thread. I have been considering bees also as we go thru lots of expensive honey. Not sure if our property is right for them tho as we  have a corner property and lots of road frontage. Not a busy road, it's a dirt road but people walk by and ride horses on the road.  How far from a road do the hives  have to be?  How far from the house?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

How much does it cost to have bees???? Are they easy to keep????


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 30, 2012)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Hubby and I are taking a beekeeping course right now.  We have our first two packages of bees on order and will get two hives set up for them shortly.  This will be fun!  We use SO much honey every year it just makes sense to make our own.


im not sure where your located, north or south carolina? where are you taking your course? i'd love to find one close enough, i almost signed up for one but it was going to be over an hour away :/ and on a weeknight so by the time i had someone to watch my son i wouldnt be able to make it there in time, ugh!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 30, 2012)

Topbar but currently bee-less.  Can't wait to get bees again!  Good topic and I hope to read how everyone else does their bees.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

So are we starting a section a bees?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Topbar but currently bee-less.  Can't wait to get bees again!  Good topic and I hope to read how everyone else does their bees.


Where do you get bees???? Might sound silly,


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually buy mine online and have them delivered.  The post office LOVE those kind of packages!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I usually buy mine online and have them delivered.  The post office LOVE those kind of packages!


They also LOVE chicks. Don't ask about the time my friend bought 100.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 31, 2012)

My local post office generally knows if it makes sound and/or moves, it's my package(small town).   

So...how many people have tried the Barefoot Beekeeper-type beeking?  No treating for mites, little as possible interference with the natural way of bees, etc.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 31, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Beekissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can order from an apiary and go pick them up or have them shipped.
you can buy from a local beekeeper.
you can collect a wild swarm or do a cutout to remove bees from somewhere people don't want them living.

I recommend local beekeeper if you can, because often they'll be willing to teach you a bit.

find your local beekeeper's club, they are always helpful and a hugely useful resource.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 31, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> My local post office generally knows if it makes sound and/or moves, it's my package(small town).
> 
> So...how many people have tried the Barefoot Beekeeper-type beeking?  No treating for mites, little as possible interference with the natural way of bees, etc.


all-natural beekeeper here...

I've worked alot with local feral bees, that's an advantage as you're working with survivor genetics that do well in your area and make it easier to use less invasive methods.  not always sucessful, and it has its challenges, but it's my preference and what I do.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 31, 2012)

BTW, natural is different than hands-off...
that is, I'll treat for mites if I have them, but I use organic-as-possible methods and mechanical methods instead of commercial chemical methods.  using a puffer with powdered sugar is time consuming but effective if done correctly, and will help reduce the mite load.  you can use thyme oil, and other 'natural' concoctions for some things.  so it's not that I don't treat, its that I don't treat with a chemical I wouldn't want in my honey.

it does mean the bees have to do more of the work of staying healthy, and some aren't up to the task.  I work with and propigate those that are and let nature cull the ones that aren't.  but I still help... so that's what I'd call natural.

and... no barefeet here!  I suit up for the bee yard.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jan 31, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> carolinagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in South Carolina.  There are lots of bee clubs, all over the state.  Google it and you may be surprised.  Some clubs do a two day course on the weekend but our course is Tuesday evenings for 7 weeks.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 31, 2012)

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> BTW, natural is different than hands-off...
> that is, I'll treat for mites if I have them, but I use organic-as-possible methods and mechanical methods instead of commercial chemical methods.  using a puffer with powdered sugar is time consuming but effective if done correctly, and will help reduce the mite load.  you can use thyme oil, and other 'natural' concoctions for some things.  so it's not that I don't treat, its that I don't treat with a chemical I wouldn't want in my honey.
> 
> it does mean the bees have to do more of the work of staying healthy, and some aren't up to the task.  I work with and propigate those that are and let nature cull the ones that aren't.  but I still help... so that's what I'd call natural.
> ...


Yah...I think the barefoot part refers to all natural and not necessarily going without protection.  The folks I follow on Beemasters.com don't even use the powdered sugar.  They sort of breed for certain traits like I do with chickens and the bees that don't make it shouldn't have made it in the first place. 

 One guy, in particular, shows on his website copies of his health certificates of all the years, starting with when he used sugar, then years with no sugar.....his mite levels slowly decreased down to zero.  Impressive.   I think he is also using top bar hives as well.  I haven't visited there for awhile but it is the only bee forum I like...Beesource was not to my liking.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 31, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> zzGypsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are hardcore make-it-or-don't folks, they're breeding for the narrow target of survivor bees.  I'm not quite that hard core, I'll help to a degree, but won't baby a weak hive that has ongoing problems.  same way I treat my sheep and goats - some issues, like worms, get help because the survival rate is very low if you don't.  however not every animal needs help as often, or goes down as fast, so I cull at 50% - the healthy half stays, the less healthy half goes.  that's fairly agressive and will result in stronger sheep over just a few generations... but doesn't put me in the 90%+ replacement territory I'd be in if I didn't help at all.  same goes with bees, I help a little, and let the ones that are overall not up to it fail, the hardcore guys are breeding for a narrower target and are willing to sustain much greater losses each year, but will get to the end result sooner...  if they don't lose everything.

it's a philosophy question one needs to answer for oneself - <save everything> - <help the strong> - <pure surviver only>


----------



## Nifty (Feb 5, 2014)

I was looking at an old todo list and saw "evaluate adding a bees section to BYH". I did a search and was surprised I only found about 11 topics that had "bees" in the subject / title, and this was one of them.

Any ideas why bees aren't discussed more here?


----------



## chicken pickin (Feb 11, 2014)

Maybe people don't see bees as part of "herd" topics, so maybe for a lot of people it doesn't cross their minds to do a search here on BYH for bees. I know I would like to see more topics on bees and how to raise them etc. BYC seems to have a lot of threads on bees.

Maybe there can be some sort of game or contest to bring the bee keepers out, something placed on the home page that will catch the eye of those raising or thinking about raising bees.

DH and I have been discussing bees for a year now and will be going to a weekly bee course starting this month. Next step is setting money aside for buying bees, hive and all necessary tools. We will likely put in our bee order for next spring, to give us more time to learn and to prepare ourselves.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Feb 11, 2014)

I think adding a bees section would be good. I know when I was looking for information awhile back ago, I was forced to go to big bee group sites and most of them were either unfriendly or snooty. Maybe if a section was made here then people would use it more.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 25, 2014)

The big bee sites are great...if you are a big bee keeper. Many times their information, while valid, is too complicated or just does not apply to the hobbyist. As a backyard bee keeper I would welcome a section for bees; but I don't consider them a "herd" therefore I don't mention them often on BYH


----------



## Elyssia001 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm interested in bees as well! (though I do not have any -yet-) I would love to see a section where I can ask a bunch of questions and see pictures of people's hives.


----------



## Scooby308 (Mar 10, 2014)

I want to start TBH. I have a feral hive somewhere on the farm. They have been there for the last two years. When I bush hog I will hold my hand out and let them land on me and crawl around. Pretty cool. I would love to catch a swarm of them to start my hives as they will be more resistant than stock bees. 

This is a really good site:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------

